# Transfer Programs from Bolt to Edge



## captjackny (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm getting a Edge and currently have a Bolt which is hooked up and working. I want to transfer programs from the Bolt to the new Edge. I understand the TiVo online has this capability and when I log in I can see all the programs on the Bolt. Question is apparently I have to have both systems hooked up to do the transfer but how do I install/hook up the Edge without first removing the Bolt? Don't understand how to have them both connected at the same time.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

You can have multiple DVRs on the same account.

If you're worried you only have one cablecard, use it to set up the Edge, but keep the Bolt hooked up to the network. As long as both boxes are connected to the same home network, you'll be able to transfer using online.tivo.com.


----------



## captjackny (Apr 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> You can have multiple DVRs on the same account.
> 
> If you're worried you only have one cablecard, use it to set up the Edge, but keep the Bolt hooked up to the network. As long as both boxes are connected to the same home network, you'll be able to transfer using online.tivo.com.


Thanks Steve, That's exactly the info I was looking for.


----------

